# My week on the other water



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Sorry guys I have nothing better to do once the sun goes down, so I am going to leave a little daily log. If aI randomly stop I am either fish bait, or I just didnt feel like doing it anymore. 

Well here it is day 2 or 1 1/2 I got here late ish Saturday. My plan was to leave around midnight after a nap, but my girlfriend turned off my alarm saying I needed more sleep, and I woke up to the sun peeking over the horzion around 630.. GRRRR 

Rained all the way from Ohio to NC, made it in Shallotte NC im just over 9 hours. Never made it on the water, I just drove around planning the next day. First thing I noticed I had to find a closer place to stay. 30 mins one way to the ocean was not going to cut it, ended up finding a place in Southport. 

Made it on on 4/22 caught my first flounder ever. Thats one weird fish to have flopping around your boat! He ended up under my seat , and kept moving around like a puck on a air hockey table. I only caught one other fish the whole day though. Lots of bites, had something out off of Oak Island almost break my rod. It then popped up outta the rod holder and hit me in the face. Fluro leader broke before I could get everything together! 

I plan on hitting the big blue tomorrow. The Kings are running just a few hundred yards off shore. I also want to get a shark of any size. 
I still havent met up with anyone down here though, so I feel as I am fishing in the dark most of the time. 

PS not sure why I included a pick of the boat loaded, but its there.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

That is one strange looking fish. Good luck and keep us updated on your fishing trip.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just wait 'til you get a BIG flounder, lol. They also feel weird when you're fighting them because of the way they swim. If you get any keepers (believe they must be over 15 now), they are QUITE tasty. What was the one other fish you caught? There's a lot of little stuff inshore down there and they're really aggressive... especially the lizardfish... I've reeled one in from 40 feet away, lifted out of the water by the line, only to realize that it wasn't even hooked, just hanging on to that plastic shrimp (he just had the tail behind the hook) like it was the only meal in ocean. I let him hang there for probably 10 or 15 seconds before he finally gave up and let go, falling back into the water. Glad you're having a good time down there. Stay safe and don't go out after king macks unless you got a partner. Get on NCKFA and join up with some of them who were talking about going out after the kings. I got 4 weeks until I get to put my yak in the saltwater again... be glad you're there instead of here, it's 40 degrees and rainy here.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like fun Larry! I expect a long, detailed filled trip report when you get back, HA! Hope you land that shark and mackerel...be careful of those toothy guys! 
If you find a school of ladyfish....catch one of those...sharks love 'em!

-Neil


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

That's sweet. Nothing cooler than saltwater fish, hopefully you'll get something you can keep soon. Good luck!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice fish. Very tasty and very nasty teeth. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

get us some teams points larry .....lol...good luck be safe and tight lines ....oh and hang on ! just think it a ******** sleigh ride !


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Good luck to you Larry. Like the others.. we are all waiting on a good fishing report. Be safe.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Today the plan changed when I got a text from a guy off of NCKFA. We went out to meet up at Fort Fisher and taget some reds as the tides rolled in. I went out and made the ferry crossing. Once out on the point though the wind started to blow 20-25 mph. We made the choice you cant force fun and didnt chance it. 

We went back across the ferry up towards wilmington to Old Town creek. The place looked amazing.Tall cyprus trees , deep channel, lots of timber and grass along the waters edge, with a slight stain to the water . Yet after riding up the creek with the tide, we both noticed that there was little to no bait fish/shrimp/anything. After riding the tide back out to the put in we called it a day and a skunk. The wind was just brutal so I was kind of glad to get off it. 

Going to try to hit the beach tomorrow if the wind calms down just a bit. The fella I went out with informed me that he may have a deep sea trip in the works for later in the week, only cost would be to split the fuel, so depending on the cost I might go aheah with that!


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you on your way to Lejeune? If so Let me know when You get there I have a few spots that are decent and a shrimp hot spot. there is a mom and pop deep sea charter outside of lejeune in swansboro a half day trip was $40 and a full day $80 you provide your own drinks and food


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Gotta be frustrating to be in a place so fishy looking and not see anything. 

Still, a great day on the water though. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

That looks like a great area to fish. I am sure you wont catch anything when your lure is not even in the water.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Well I did not make it out to the reef today. I gave it a hell of a try though. The surf was just crazy, it was crashing hard , fast and constant. I tried to make it out two times, crashed and burned good once. Lost a one tackle box, anchor, and some how broke a rod. The second one I jumped on the boat , and bailed when I seen the set of waves that popped out of no where. I stayed around until 2 pm, which is when a few reports said the wind was going to let up some more, the the surf was going to be calm ..... wrong.... 

After 2 I went down the beach to the public marina on the ICW side. Put in with the tide just starting to go out. Fished a little over a mile down the inlet, and worked my way back up along the docks. Hooked into something really good. Never got an eye on it, but it took off , and never stopped taking line. Line got cut when it went under a dock and the oysters made short work of my line. 

I did get my biggest flounder of the trip at 18.5 inches. He was a fun fight, but took very little line, so I whatever I had on before must of been huge. 

For some reason I can not explain, I have talked myself into staying yet another night, with my fingers crossed the weather man can get one day right outta the whole week. I plan on making the trip out to the reef tomorrow. If the surf is to much again I plan to put in on the inlet side and go from there. This is going to take my distace and X3 it ... eeek . Wish me luck

PS the sun rise picture is from the other morning at FF with Drummer.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Good luck! Be safe!!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Your line burner was probably a drum, they will peal a lot of line off fast. 

Have you had a chance to get out early before the sun gets the wind up?

6:30 AM on Hatteras Island. 









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Did you grill up that flounder? Mmm... I can almost taste it, can't wait for my turn to hit the salt water (3 more weeks). The surf can be brutal. I've launched my kayak through the surf only on 2 days (back-to-back) in 2 (week long) trips down to the North Carolina coast (next month will be the 3rd time taking the kayak along). Any day with too much surf... I'm content to fish the inside waters. Good luck if you get out there tomorrow, hope it settles down enough for you. If you can get out past the breakers, you'll be fine. I also agree with Backlashed, most likely a drum that had your drag singin'. Drum a powerful swimmers, flounder not so much. Pull in a 4lb drum after a 4lb flounder, you'll swear you're hooked into a fish 3 times as big. Have fun out there man.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Rebel, what salt water rods and reels are you taking?

I use my dads old Abu Ambassador 5000 when surf fishing with 18# Gamma, so I'm good there. I need to get a saltwater spinning reel for the sound but haven't purchased a good spinner for myself ever, I'm still using all of his older Abus and Garcia Mitchells and they are freshwater reels.

I'm thinking about buying a reel from Ryan White at Hatteras Jack, he's a pretty good guy and can explain in detail the differences in rods and reels and why it matters. He also can modify reels, but I'm not sure I'm there yet. His current project is the Daiwa Saltist surf caster reel that he has all tricked out. Ryan also sells bait and all the other gear you'll need, his shop is down in Rodanthe.

I don't own stock,  but I do like supporting a great small business. 

You can also follow him on facebook.

Sorry for the hijack boys!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

great stories and pictures, thanks! We go to the Outerbanks almost every year, I love that place.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Rebel, what salt water rods and reels are you taking?


I don't have a lot of money in my saltwater stuff... most of it is freshwater stuff, or fairly cheap saltwater stuff... you know, the stuff they sell to tourists at almost every store down there. To tell you the truth I don't remember the names on most of 'em. All the freshwater stuff is rinsed off every day while I'm using it in the salt, and cleaned more thoroughly once I get home. Every 2 or 3 years I tear all the reels down & clean and lubricate them (with Quantum Hot Sauce Reel Oil and Hot Sauce Reel grease). Last year I bought a Quantum Cabo PTS baitcasting reel, which is the most expensive reel I own. I've got it on a 7ft 1 piece graphite (freshwater) rod, and I used it in the surf and the sound on my last trip, got some bluefish in the surf with it but not the red drum in sound like I was hoping. I also have some bigger, heavy duty stuff that I use in the surf (including an 11' rod) as well as some light duty stuff that I use in the surf and the sound. I fish the surf and sound a lot with 10 lb mono on a cheap spinning reel and 6' rod, casting 1/4 to 3/8 Oz jigs (1/2 Oz if needed) and catch a variety of fish... flounder, spot, croaker, bluefish, puppy drum... still never caught a seatrout, but I'm feeling good about this coming trip! I've also just recently got 2 Okuma line counter reels (Magda series) for trolling. One of them will get used in salt, and I bought some mini Dipsy Divers and want to troll for spanish mackerel.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

RebelWithACause122 said:


> ... or fairly cheap saltwater stuff... you know, the stuff they sell to tourists at almost every store down there. ... I bought some mini Dipsy Divers and want to troll for spanish mackerel.


LOL, I have the same stuff too, got some down there, some at the Jersey Shore. I'd hate to have a big drum, mackerel or cobia get away from me though.

I was told a few years back that if you see the spanish hitting bait fish to "start throwing metal at them". Spoons or other metal lures I guess. I have a pink metal crank bait I bought just for that and a huge spoon too.

Larry, how about your saltwater gear?


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

backlashed said:


> LOL, I have the same stuff too, got some down there, some at the Jersey Shore. I'd hate to have a big drum, mackerel or cobia get away from me though.
> 
> I was told a few years back that if you see the spanish hitting bait fish to "start throwing metal at them". Spoons or other metal lures I guess. I have a pink metal crank bait I bought just for that and a huge spoon too.


I've worried about losing a big fish on cheap tackle as well. I think that I've got a good chance at landing a good size fish with the new Cabo... but if I hook into a 20+ lb king, or a 30+ pound drum or cobia... I hope it's on the Okuma, because the drag system feels pretty good and I've got over 1000 ft of line on it (30lb braid) to handle some long runs.

If you can find a school of spanish mackerel chasing baitfish near the surface, anything shiny or bright colored should get bit. In the Atlantic Beach area (and I think on most of the NC coast), most spanish are caught trolling spoons... and they say to stay away from larger spoons because the spanish most often key on smaller baitfish. 2 to 3" is most effective I'm told, though occasionally, spanish are caught on large spoons or large baits that are trolled for kings... and when that happens, it's a big spanish!

Larry I hope you're out there gettin' some!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Well my laptop thought it would take a vactaion too so I could not post my last day while I was down there. I did wake up before sun rise on Sat and got everything loaded. Hit my the local bait shop for some mud minows. 

" Those things are amazing. They stay alive for a day or two with little to no care."

Made it to the beach to put in, with only some little breaking waves. I made it out as fast as I could, as the sun was starting to peek over the horzion. In my rush I did forget to set my transducer up on the rear of the boat, but I really wanted the FF for the marked reef locations. It ended up being just under 2 miles out, and a pretty easy paddle. 

While out there I tried spoon jigging, free floating finger mullet, and shrimp, mud minnows and squid on the bottom. The Crokers were on fire with the shrimp on the bottom. Nothing huge but at least I was catching fish! Some very weird fish, looked like it might be a type of stone fish kept eating my minnows. I did have some very nice and fun hook ups but with my gear I had no way to keep they out of the reef, and would get cut off. 

The 6 hours into it the sun burnt through the clouds, and the waves started to move in. Being anchored a really big wave rolling through would try to pull my boat under the water, which got scary. I was one of the last boats out on the reef, when I made the call to paddle back in. It was a very very very long paddle. With waves crashing over the deck, and with it being choppy, I would come off the crest of one wave, and dive through the crest of the one right behind it. There was no stopping or I would instantly lose ground. It took me almost 2 hours to get back to the beach. 

I must say I did look like a pro though as I caught a wave and rode it all the way to the beach! 

As for the gear I used, I only had my normal rods and reels. I had 10-20 lbs braid on, and then normally eigher a fluro leader, or steel leader depending on what I " thought" I was targeting. 

Great trip all around, weather wasnt that great until the last 2 days, and the fish just werent around . It did suck though to hear over and over again that I should of went further south for a fishing trip .... Next year I think I am going to take that advice and head down to some where along the Gulf. Only time will tell though.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad you finally got out there man! Did you make that trip completely solo? That's ballsy. I've gone kayaking in the ocean solo, but stayed within a few hundred yards of shore (maybe that's why I only caught a bunch of little bluefish). The ugly guy in the picture looks to be an Oyster Toadfish... there are certainly some crazy looking fish in the saltwater. I think the Northern Searobin is creepier, though maybe not quite as ugly as the Toadfish. Anyway, as far as going farther south... it's certainly not required for good fishing. The area you were in is a good one... but it's more about timing than anything else... well, timing and weather! Did you troll any lures behind the kayak on your way out to the reef? I would have, trolling as fast as you could paddle with anything flashy can pick up some tasty Spanish Mackerel. I'll be in Emerald Isle in 3 weeks, and if I can get out through the surf, I'm going to be doing some trolling for Spanish. Glad you had a fun trip and thanks for sharing.


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

RebelWithACause122 said:


> I'll be in Emerald Isle in 3 weeks, and if I can get out through the surf, I'm going to be doing some trolling for Spanish. Glad you had a fun trip and thanks for sharing.


Our family vacation 3 years ago was in Emerald Isle, awesome place:good:. Too bad I didn't own a kayak back then.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Yeah with the Kings close to shore I was trolling a finger mullet on a rig set up for Kings. It had a skirt that went over the front of the fish. Then on the other rod I had a gotcha lure in gold with a white buck tail on it. The way out I was going 3-4 mph, on the way in I was working really hard to keep it above 1 mph ... very painful, and yes I was very solo.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

My wife doesn't want me to go offshore very far unless I have someone with me. I found (in the Nags Head area) an experienced kayak fisherman who does guided kayak trips, and he only takes 1 or 2 people each time so that his attention isn't divided over a large group. I've exchanged some emails with him, and he mostly guides trips in the sound but he'll take me to a nearshore shipwreck if the weather cooperates. Now before I go back to the Nags Head area, I gotta make a choice... if I'm paying this guy $120 to guide me, do I go offshore for my chance to do some wreck fishing, or do I choose a sound trip for a chance to learn good information that I can apply every time I take my kayak to the NC coast?

Sounds like you gave yourself a pretty good workout that day Larry, I bet you're feeling it today! I did almost 8 miles yesterday and I can feel it today... but that was just averaging 2 mph on flat water (Portage Lakes) with a light breeze. I'm gonna be aching after an afternoon of trolling for Spanish! According to my handheld GPS, my burst speed is about 5.5 mph, but I can only maintain that for a very short distance. Trolling for Spanish is supposedly best between 4 and 5 mph... I can maintain 4.5 mph for maybe a quarter of a mile... I have maintained 3 mph for 3 continuous miles before, so I'm guessing that I'll try trolling for Spanish at 3 to 3.5 mph and push it to 4+ if I see a school of fish. Speaking of spotting a school, did you see much while you were out there?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

For what its worth the littoral currents go north to south, maybe start trolling northward and return south.

Go for the sound charter, then you can share what you learned with me!


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

backlashed said:


> For what its worth the littoral currents go north to south, maybe start trolling northward and return south.
> 
> Go for the sound charter, then you can share what you learned with me!


Yeah, the speeds that I can maintain (that I mentioned earlier) are for still/flat water with little to no wind. Wind makes a big difference and current an even bigger one... but you make a valid point... if I can easily maintain 4mph while heading south, but struggle a lot more when going north, then perhaps I should drag bottom lures and live bait rigs (at slower speeds) in the northward direction, then troll for spanish in a southward direction.

As for sharing info learned during a guided kayak trip in the sound... aren't you getting back from that area about the same time I'm headed down? You'll have to wait 'til your next trip down in order to apply any of it. However, I certainly have no problem sharing what I learn. So far (in past trips down) I've learned that hopping a 3/8 oz jig with a saltwater GULP soft plastic along the bottom in the surf or the sound will catch fish (at least flounder, spot, and small drum in my experience... supposedly trout as well) as long as you're fishing WHERE the fish are. and I've also learned that bottom fishing those Fishbites immitation bloodworms, either on a 2-hook bottom rig with some lead or on little 1/4 oz bucktail jigs, will catch a WIDE variety of small fish... some of them very strange looking. I really need to learn how to FIND the fish I want to catch... how to read a beach (better than I already can)... how to pattern the fish as they move around the inlets, flats, marshes, and channels of the sounds during various tide stages... and the effect of wind direction on fish location and "mood". There's a lot to learn about locating saltwater fish, but I pick up a little more each time I go... even though I've never fished with a guide or even with anyone that had any saltwater experience.


----------

